# Power Mac G5 does not recognize hard drive...



## riggie11 (Nov 10, 2005)

My Power Mac G5 from 2006 does not want to recognize a second hard drive I added. 

Strangely enough, it recognizes a 400Gb Phillips external drive via USB immediately.

I've tested the cable, it works, and have tried Seagate and Samsung hardrives, between 300 GB and 1000GB. None get recognized when I check in Utility > Disk Utility.

I'd appreciate any help in this matter...

thanks,
Riggie


----------



## riggie11 (Nov 10, 2005)

Found the solution, thanks! The power cable was not functioning.


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

glad you found the solution. you can mark this thread as solved, in the top left corner


----------

